# Bike Racks



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Has anybody used the type of bike rack that mounts on the tongue? A company out of Canada sells them that holds up to 3 bikes. Will this work with the big tank & battery cover? or will I need to change that as well. Since a bumper mount is a big no no, I thought this would be a good alternative. Or a bike rack that is easy to use with the 21RS (Rear bedroom slide).


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i use one thats mounts on the back bumper of our tahoe.
the 3 bikes ride just over the tanks of the outback.
i have had it 2 yaers with no problems at all.
sorry i dont remember who makes it or where i got it.
campingnut18..


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We had a front receiver mounted on our TV and it works great. There are several threads on that option also.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't done it yet but I was planning on building one to go on the tongue of the trailer. If you have a website link to the company that makes one I would really like to have it!!!!

Gary


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is a link to some bike racks offered by etrailer.com

Towing Bike Racks

I have the two arm version (2nd one on the etrailer page) but have only put it on once in the driveway last week. It looks like it may be close but I think its going to work.

I did need to grind the corners on my 2" receiver to get the clasp to fit around it.

Hope this helps


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RV Pilot,

I have never seen a rack that mounts on the trailers tounge.
Do you have any pictures?
Sounds interesting.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> RV Pilot,
> 
> I have never seen a rack that mounts on the trailers tounge.
> Do you have any pictures?
> ...


Hi there,

The web site is www.toppoprails.com. Looks pretty cool, but kinda expensive.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I haven't done it yet but I was planning on building one to go on the tongue of the trailer. If you have a website link to the company that makes one I would really like to have it!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]110460[/snapback]​


Hey there,

the website is www.toppoprails.com. Pretty cool, but kinda expensive.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

7heaven said:


> We had a front receiver mounted on our TV and it works great. There are several threads on that option also.
> [snapback]110452[/snapback]​


Thanks 7heaven! I will consider.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My idea was to make a bracket to go above the propane tank cover and put a receiver tube on it. Then install a hitch mount bike rack. I have it designed in my head, I just haven't built it yet.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RV Pilot said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > We had a front receiver mounted on our TV and it works great. There are several threads on that option also.
> ...


Did this about 8 weeks ago and I LOVE it. Solves many issues.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting... But only three bikes. Can't use it here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

